# Derailing on switch.



## MaximAvs (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 2 Atlas N scale right hand switches (one remote, one manual) and my loco and car's trucks want to ride up the inside rail no matter the position when entering from the single side.
Any idea as to why this is, andif there is a fix?! Or do i need to get new switches?!

Thanks guys.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I had the same problems on my HO layout. I did get some resolution to my problems by adding weight to the cars and "tweaking" the switches by opening frogs with files and sand paper. I eventually changed to walthers switches(manufactured by Shinohara). Problems are now non-existant. Not real sure about N-scale, though. A buddy is using Atlas switches on his N-scale, I believe. I will give him a call and see what he says. Post back later.


----------



## MaximAvs (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks so much! 
I did try filing some but the problem persists.


----------

